# VK - Kayfun 5 - Alleria RTA - 8 in 1 Coil Box



## Gizmo (22/7/16)

Vape King New Arrivals
Coil Box 8 in 1
Compy Lyfe Rainbow Cap
Alleria Styed RTA
Griffine 25 Clone
Kayfun V5 Clone

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​


----------



## kevkev (22/7/16)

Is the price on the Kayfun v5 CLONE correct?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

